# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Babalew....Thanks

## Jim-Donna

For all the time it took to post the pictures.... LOVED them! Your doing GREAT~~

----------


## Babalew

Thank you Jim-Donna for those words of encouragement..learning how to operate my camera more on each trip, and posting here is not as daunting as i thought..someone(i assume Rob) resized my pictures thanks.  and let me say I LOVE your signature!  hopefully will see you in april!

----------


## Jim-Donna

I hope our paths cross too~~Not much longer~~

----------

